# How to get just audio out of a/v jack of mini



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

Since my tv only has a hdmi port which doesn't do audio...I needed a AV cable which had RCAs on one end and 3.5mm jack on the other. I found a old camcorder cable which had a 3.5mm jack on one end and 2 RCAs on the other, a yellow one for video and a black one for audio. Initially when I pugged this into the mini and into the red/white ports on the TV...I got static on one channel.

After some fiddling...I found if I half inserted the plug into the mini both channels would work just fine. Just thought I'd share this and Save someone the expense of buying yet another Cable. This half inserted trick may also work if you use a 3.5mm to red/white RCAs cable as well.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

HOLY INNUENDO BATMAN!


----------



## Oreo10 (Dec 5, 2014)

I was having this same issue and your idea has made it work. Very weird, having the Audio Y cable close to in but not all the way eliminates all the static from the headphones I was trying to play audio through. Old post but thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That may not work. The ground is either the tip or the collar, can't remember, but in both cases if you only "half insert it" the ground wont be making contact. The audio may work but without the ground it'll be susceptible to interference and ground loop issues. 

You can buy an actual A/V cable that will work for like $5 on eBay. (shipped)

Also when you say you have an HDMI port that doesn't do audio do you mean a DVI port? Or is your TV just not capable of doing AC3 audio? If it's just not able to do AC3 then you can go into settings and change the audio to PCM and that will likely work.


----------



## Oreo10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Well in my case I have an hdmi to the TV but want to plug in headphones separately for just audio so I used the audio Y cable in addition to the hdmi cable which works fine separately. 

I tried switching from dolby to PCM audio and doesn't make any change for the headphones. The only thing that works is the "halfway inserted" method, otherwise there is so much static through the headphones they cannot be used. I'm just as surprised this is a "fix" but it is in this case, an option for others to try if they have this issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In that case you need to use the jack, but doing it the way you're doing it can cause issues. As I said when you half insert it like that you're not allowing the ground portion of the plug to touch which can cause issues. It might even lead to a situation where you blow out the port if you happen to shock the headphone with static electricity.

I'd highly recommend getting the proper plug. You can then attach it to something like this for your headphones...

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-107190-Stereo-Splitter-Adaptor/dp/B00DJAAFVW

Edit: This cable will work and it's cheaper then buying the set from TiVo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-WD-...a-Player-RCA-Composite-AV-Cable-/371085459053

Connect it to the adapter I posted above and you'll have a headphone jack that's safe to use.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Your TV doesn't have a headphone jack?


----------



## Oreo10 (Dec 5, 2014)

These are what I am using now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400720055445?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

So the links to the stuff you just posted Dan, you think will work better than that?

And, Arcady, my TV does have audio out but for whatever reason every so often when using the headphones (wireless) the connection drops causing this very loud static noise that isn't very pleasant. Only way around it I found was plugging them into the source device like the TiVo itself.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oreo10 said:


> These are what I am using now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400720055445?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> So the links to the stuff you just posted Dan, you think will work better than that?


Yes. The TiVo jack is meant for audio and video, so the port has 4 rings. The audio adapter you posted only has 3. So when you insert it part way you line up the audio rings, which is why you get sound, but you're preventing the ground from making contact, which is dangerous. That being said I assumed you needed 3.5mm for your headphones. If you just need RCA then using the eBay one I posted all by itself should be fine. You don't need the extra 3.5mm adapter from Amazon. And when you hook it up use the red and white cables and just leave the yellow one hanging. That's the video and you don't need it.


----------



## Oreo10 (Dec 5, 2014)

Got it, ordered a composite av cable and will give that a try. Thanks for the help Dan!


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

If I want to use earburds, what are the converters I need? It doesn't make sense to go from male 3.5mm to composite and then covert right back to 3.5mm


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why doesn't it make sense? 

It may be a kludge, but it works. I'd go look over at monoprice to see if they have a specialty cable that does this in one step.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Outputs are line level. You have no volume control or amplification. Regardless of what adapters you get to go from RCA to headphone jack, seems like a terrible idea to me, and would definitely not work very well at all.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

? Will the HDMI and V+L/R or Component out put at the same time ?

I know I can get a Optical to Audio L/R converter (had one, used it, sold it thinking would not need again)

looking for a way to get recorded program to old *[VHS]* or set-top DVD+R for friends cabin. (No internet access).

Or would I be better off transferring to PC and recording to disc? If so what is the current supported software? To convert the .TS file to .MPEG?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

DEC2955 said:


> ? Will the HDMI and V+L/R or Component out put at the same time ?
> 
> I know I can get a Optical to Audio L/R converter (had one, used it, sold it thinking would not need again)
> 
> ...


People have had mixed results with this, probably depending on the TV they use. In my case, I get a nasty message and reduced resolution when using Component video and HDMI at the same time. Audio should be no problem as it's a different jack.

I don't fully understand your goal with the VCR/DVDR thing. Wouldn't that look terrible? But yes, I'd just transfer the files. Tivo desktop, pyTivo and others should work fine for this purpose. I wouldn't bother transferring to disc. Just bring something that could play them directly from a stick, like a BD player (they start around $30).


----------

